
Cars and the Future - davidiach
https://stratechery.com/2016/cars-and-the-future/
======
ufmace
Too bad this doesn't seem to have gotten much attention here. It's pretty
interesting to consider what the future of transportation looks like and which
companies are in the best position to take advantage of it.

I'm inclined to think that Uber may well have the best position on this. They
may not have what it takes to put out the vehicle hardware or the self-driving
software, but they do have the network and trust to set up self-driving,
possibly electric, autonomous cars to substitute for conventional cars on at
least some of their trips, from selected start and end locations. They're
probably in the best position to make agreeable deals with whoever does end up
making the best software.

